# A case with a good cable management-Lancoolk58?



## milanche (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello, looking for my new computer, and the first thing first. the case. I am on a budget here (up to *60€*). I would like a case with a good and easy *cable management*, that is *roomy* enough and that *HDD's* can be *accessed from the side*, preferably. The rest of my system would probably be a GA-EP45 MoBo, Intel C2D CPU, a modest graphic card, and a bunch of hard drives (along the time). I would like a *nice clean classic looking case*. There are a few candidates. first *Lancool K58*, *Midgard* from Xigmatek, Cooler Master cases like *CM 590, 690, Centurion, Sileo* maybe *Chieftec* ( those are really nice looking and good quality, but I do not think they offer cable management. Please help me to decide. Thank you.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 25, 2009)

You really can't go wrong with a Lancool.  And the K58 is a different version of the one I want, the K62, so I highly approve.  CoolerMasters are great too, especially the CM690, however, a new one is coming out and it has the internals of the HAF922, so it is a bad time to buy one (unless you don't care).  I really would go for a Lancool case though, but that's just me.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2009)

i was gonna go with the midgard but ended up with a HAF 932,  midgard looks good tho


----------



## milanche (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok, I am considering the CM 690 as well, but what about the cable management with this one, comparing to Lancool, I don't see it!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Lancool/Dragonlord_K58/images/install.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/RC_690/images/mbpsuinst.jpg


----------

